
Is the TSA Randomizer app this simple? - dazgupta
These stories say that the TSA Randomizer app is really this simple?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thenextweb.com&#x2F;insider&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;05&#x2F;developer-recreates-30k-tsa-app-10-minutes&#x2F;#gref<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.storypick.com&#x2F;ibms-app&#x2F;<p>Is it really true? I can&#x27;t seem to believe the app &#x2F;services&#x2F;infrastructure is only that.
======
mtmail
There was 200+ comment discussion 5 days ago with lots of detail on government
contract and which layers add cost.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11417050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11417050)

